
OpenBSD sucks least – AsiaBSDCon 2015 - tbirdz
http://quigon.bsws.de/papers/2015/asiabsdcon/mgp00001.html
======
protomyth
I do hope for some movement on filesystem. I have had to start using FreeBSD
because of ZFS for file servers and although I have nothing against FreeBSD
and it is a fine operating system, I would rather use OpenBSD.

HAMMER and OpenZFS are different animals. I expect HAMMER2 will be done
shortly, and that comparison will be interesting.

------
Scarbutt
For those with experienced with the JVM and OpenBSD, is the compatibility and
performance the same as in linux? (the presentation contains heavy images :/

------
tbirdz
Please note that this is the actual title of the talk given at AsiaBSDCon. I
am not personally saying "OpenBSD sucks", or editorializing in any way.

~~~
protomyth
The talk title goes on to the next slide with "...least."

Don't worry, gotcha titles are the norm these days.

~~~
dang
> gotcha titles are the norm these days

Not on HN they aren't. From the guidelines: "please use the original title,
_unless it is misleading or linkbait_ ". This, obviously, was both.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
protomyth
true, but it really is a pain to search on all articles on a talk when some
sites change the name of the talk - it is an imperfect world.

You could add the second slides "...least." to the title as shown.

